# [Solved] wireshark crash

## queen

I have wireshark version 0.99.7. I manage to launch the program as user but when I go to capture->Interface wireshark crashes with the following message:

```
The program 'wireshark' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.

  (Details: serial 2050 error_code 14 request_code 53 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

The program 'wireshark' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.

  (Details: serial 2051 error_code 14 request_code 154 minor_code 4)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

The program 'wireshark' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 2052 error_code 177 request_code 154 minor_code 6)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

The program 'wireshark' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 2053 error_code 177 request_code 154 minor_code 26)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

I belong to wireshark group. 

Someone knows how I can solve this problem?Last edited by queen on Thu Mar 20, 2008 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Wireshark 0.99.8 is out and fixes several security vulnerabilities.  Do you see the same problem with Wireshark 0.99.8?

----------

## queen

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Wireshark 0.99.8 is out and fixes several security vulnerabilities.  Do you see the same problem with Wireshark 0.99.8?

 

I haven't tried to install it because eix shows it as unstable. 

```
 

net-analyzer/wireshark

     Available versions:  0.99.7 ~0.99.7-r1 ~0.99.7-r2 ~0.99.8_rc1
```

Is eix showing me wrong information?

----------

## ova

wireshark-0.99.8 is now stable practically on all archs. And if you experience problems/crashs, please report them at bugs.gentoo.org. Thank you.

----------

## queen

 *Volkov_Peter wrote:*   

> wireshark-0.99.8 is now stable practically on all archs. And if you experience problems/crashs, please report them at bugs.gentoo.org. Thank you.

 

Thanks, installing it now. Will report if there are problems.

----------

## queen

 *Volkov_Peter wrote:*   

> wireshark-0.99.8 is now stable practically on all archs. And if you experience problems/crashs, please report them at bugs.gentoo.org. Thank you.

 

Installed and works fine. Thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

